# IGG Food Sensitivity test



## piyykcir (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm not sure if i'm in the right section but I recently took one of those food sensitivity test from the IGG food sensitivity lab.

I would like to know everyone else's results and how accurate it was and did you end up following it and actually helping or not at all.

My results were a bit interesting...

It came up with sensitvity towards, gluten, eggs, dairy, sugar cane sugar, various beans, coco beans.

Some of it made sense like eggs I sometimes felt sick, maybe 5/8 times I'd feel sick from eating eggs.

Beans I never liked but when I had to it wasn't a great feeling anyways.

Diary is the one that totally makes no sense to me. Milk I feel sick drinking it but cheese I feel great eating it, and never felt sick either.

coco beans basicly means chocolate and that was pretty spot on. I felt sick after chocolate like 3/4 times.

The gluten didn't make sense to me at first because bread was the only thing I could stomach. when I went gluten free, I didn't notice much of a change, but when I WENT back on gluten after 3 months I felt nauseated instantly for 2 weeks.

The results for me I'd have to say was pretty accurate. i'm currently now gluten free, diary free, egg free and RELATIVELY sugar cane free at home. I am BETTER , around a 7/10 but not really GREAT like 8.5-9/10 like i'd want to be.

If anyone can share their experience with food sensitvity test results, be great.


----------

